# Placenta in front and movement?



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I went for my 20 week ultrasound last week and learned that my placenta is on the front of my uterus, something that I suspected as I haven't felt much movement compared with my other pregnancies... mostly just on my back so far and it is quite a muffled feeling. Everything looked great in the ultrasound, except the baby was a bit uncooperative with positions for the tech.

Now I haven't really felt any movement since Friday and am getting anxious about whether or not the baby is okay. What has been other people's experiences with placentas on the front wall of the uterus? Is it normal to not feel _anything_ for a couple of days at this stage of pg?

On one hand I feel over-paranoid as I have for a lot of my pg so far (I had a bit of spotting really early on and have been anxious about everything since then). On the other hand, I'm worried as I recall my other two kids being really active at this point....

Thanks!


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

For my last 2 pregnancies, I have had an anterior placenta. This time I didn't even feel anything until 18 weeks. Other babies I felt regularly by 16-17 weeks. At 19-20 weeks, I felt a few light movements every 2-3 days. Then, the last few days, I feel much more each day.
I wouldn't worry myself. But if you are really worried, you can call your dr or midwife.


----------



## Cate (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Liz,
with Callum I had an anterior plecenta. He was soo active I almost went insane with all the movement. However, my placenta was off to one side slightly, and all the movement I felt was on the side away from it. It was quite odd, actually. I did feel some movement through the plecenta, but it was quite muted. Callum was and still is, and unusually active baby. In the hospital they wanted me to do kick counts every day, and it was laughable... even with only being able to feel the movement on one side clearly, I still would hit the total they wanted for the whole morning in about the first 5 minutes. All babies are very different, and the placenta in front does make a huge difference in what you can or can't feel. As long as you're feeling some movement, I really wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an anterior placenta. Around 20 weeks, it seemed like baby would have very active days and days with little or no activity. By 22 weeks, he was much more consistent, and now (28 weeks), I feel consistent movement every day.

You can try to do a kick count, as early as it is - drink a glass of OJ and lay on your left side and see if anything happens. Also, I found my baby MUCH more active after my 3am potty trip


----------



## nznats (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes my baby did the same thing... although I have been feeling movement from very early on, I did have days where I couldnt feel bub move at all, Id say mostly because it was posterior and was booting the placenta instead so I couldnt feel it or if I did feel it, it was overlooked


----------



## teeny_bean (Jul 27, 2006)

I have an anterior placenta, and I definitely didn't feel a lot of consistent daily movement at 20 weeks. The placenta muffled a lot of the gentler kicks, and until he was big enough to start shoving my abdomen back and forth, I mostly felt sporadic, gentle taps, along with taps to the back of my uterus. Some days were definitely more busy than others, but yeah, at that point, I barely felt movement at all.

I don't think I started feeling movement consistently, every day, until probably somewhere between 23-26 weeks? I should have written it down! I do feel strong movements every day now, at 31 weeks.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, thanks for the replies, everyone... I _finally_ had a couple of movements last night, the first I recall in a few days. As I said, I haven't felt much movement compared with my other two, but I had been feeling a bit, fairly regularly. I got a bit worried when the little bit I had been feeling waned to nothing. I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow night so it will be reassuring to hear the baby's heartbeat and my dr's kind words...

Maybe the baby slowed down because I was traveling for a few days last week - kind of stressful as it was for work and I didn't want to go in the first place and my flight home was canceled, etc., etc... who knows... hopefully I'll start feeling more regular movements again soon.

Thanks again,


----------



## veggijessie (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teeny_bean* 
I have an anterior placenta, and I definitely didn't feel a lot of consistent daily movement at 20 weeks. The placenta muffled a lot of the gentler kicks, and until he was big enough to start shoving my abdomen back and forth, I mostly felt sporadic, gentle taps, along with taps to the back of my uterus. Some days were definitely more busy than others, but yeah, at that point, I barely felt movement at all.

I don't think I started feeling movement consistently, every day, until probably somewhere between 23-26 weeks? I should have written it down! I do feel strong movements every day now, at 31 weeks.

I was going to write a post but Teeny Bean wrote it for me!!! This is EXACTILY what I have experienced with all THREE pregnancies.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I have the same thing with this pg and haven't felt a lot of movement. Last week had a couple of days with some pretty strong kicks but then the rest of the week had nothing. Today, I had my u/s found out the placenta is in front and the baby was moving around a lot but I couldn't feel it.


----------



## jo15 (Jul 5, 2006)

Me too. I'm at 29 weeks now, and it's only been the last week or two that I've actually noticed the kicking on a daily basis. I wouldn't worry-- I would go for days without feeling anything all the way until about week 26 or 27. Now it feels like the baby's somersaulting about twice a day.


----------

